
Show HN: A Web Account Dashboard for Robinhood - felipe_csl
https://roberthood.herokuapp.com
======
felipe_csl
You don't have to trust it. Just fork the code and deploy to your own heroku
app. I'm just proxying the calls through to the robinhood API. You can view
the code on Github, server.js is what you're looking for. The API is not
exactly open yet, but it has been reverse engineered multiple times and
Robinhood is aware of that.

------
tedmiston
It's cool that you built it, though I can't trust a third-party app with my
Robinhood credentials.

Did you use a proxy to figure out the API calls, or do you actually official
API access?

------
kitwalker12
i didn't know they had an open API. scared of using this though as robinhood
is directly connected to my bank account

~~~
tedmiston
Officially, the API is only open to "a select group of customers".

[https://support.robinhood.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203585145-Ro...](https://support.robinhood.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203585145-Robinhood-API)

------
fiatjaf
What is this?

~~~
kitwalker12
Robinhood ([https://www.robinhood.com/](https://www.robinhood.com/)) is a 0
brokerage fee app for trading stocks

